
Seth's Blog: First, do no harm--three rules for public interfaces - BerislavLopac
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2013/04/first-do-no-harm-three-rules-for-public-interfaces.html
======
michaelwww
The truth of Rule #1 is burning into my memory by hot water. I'm aware that
JavaScript libraries these days can do also sorts of cool tricks. Menus can
drop and fade in, rotating while at it. Navigation can be done with a 3D
sphere! But the reality is that you have maybe 5 seconds of my attention when
I land on your site to see if the content interests me, and if those 5 seconds
are spent trying to wrestle with your whizzy controls then I don't even know
what you were trying to say before I go onto the next site.

